# Willow Crest Manor 2010



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi guys! Just thought I would post videos of some of the stuff that's going into my front yard haunt. We're posting videos as stuff is completed and I don't plan on putting stuff out into the yard until right before it's halloween for fear of anything happening to it but I thought I would at least start the thread, as I already have 4 videos up and will be posting a finished front yard haunt video in this thread when the yard is up and running. Hope you like the videos, nearly all the ideas came from all the various threads I've read through on this great forum, too numerous to count. You guys and halloweenforum are two of the greatest communities around and are so helpful to a newbie. I couldn't have made such a cool front yard without your help. Thank you so much!





















Hooray for Halloween almost being here!


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow I love the big head costume!


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks! I can't wait to walk around the front yard and talk to kids in it.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm sad I posted these videos the same day the site got attacked. No one noticed it while it was on top.  haha


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And now it's back on top again

That costume is amazing - part puppet and part person:jol:


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks! I love my costume most of all.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

I've been so busy with the yard I had to send my hunchback, Morris, out to the store to buy our halloween candy this year. He's a good hunchback for helping out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, that's hysterical! I love the shot of the guy with the camera phone


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

I eventually noticed the guy was taking photos of me so I did turn around and pose for him. He actually said to me, "Can you smile?"

so I said, "uhhh...sure." and just opened up the mouth and cocked the head sideways a little.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

wow...awesome costume man. Great Job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Really like your stones, but that costume rocks! Great job!


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

I also have a magic mirror wall that I will have set up on halloween night and 3 talking sculptures busts of my son, my wife, and myself that I'll have setup with video projection in the graveyard. I'll have a video of the whole setup after halloween night.


----------



## punkin (Oct 28, 2010)

That's awesome!! I'm in OKC, too. I'd love to see your yard haunt! PM me if you'd like to share your address.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That costume is awesome. The videos are great as well.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That video was a riot. I think you need to travel the country (a post your adventures) in the costume.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

HA HA very cool costume.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

OMG, I cracked up at the video! Awesome costume and props!


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

so here's a video of the setup of the magic mirror wall. My good friend, Zack Scott, helped out and ran the magic mirror while I was in the front yard directing people to it in my Morris the Hunchback costume. The night was a blast!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*lamo* this was hysterical!


----------



## Sliver (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent Job! You guys rock!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHA!!!!  That was fabulous!


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas from the best Crypt Keeper at Willowcrest Manor, Morris the Hunchback!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

That is tooooo funny!!!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

I love it!


----------

